# Do Black girls like BHM's/ Do White FFA's like Black BHM's??



## FrankWhite333 (Mar 5, 2012)

Since I've found out about FFA's I have only seen white girls proclaiming there love for fat boys. Whats up with that? Hey ladies I wanna hear from you...


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 5, 2012)

FrankWhite333 said:


> Since I've found out about FFA's I have only seen white girls proclaiming there love for fat boys. Whats up with that? Hey ladies I wanna hear from you...



There are no black people on the internet


----------



## escapist (Mar 5, 2012)

FrankWhite333 said:


> Since I've found out about FFA's I have only seen white girls proclaiming there love for fat boys. Whats up with that? Hey ladies I wanna hear from you...



Considering I have a Black girlfriend, who is a FFA and has talked about our relationship many times on here I think you just aren't paying attention. Lets not forget the other very sexy Black FFA's we have here on this same board, cause I think your oblivious to them or something.


...and to add to that most the FFA's I've met here in Vegas are Black, sooooo yeah, not sure where your getting your facts.


----------



## FishCharming (Mar 5, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> There are no black people on the internet



and there are no women on the internet...



escapist said:


> Considering I have a Black girlfriend, who is a FFA and has talked about our relationship many times on here I think you just aren't paying attention. Lets not forget the other very sexy Black FFA's we have here on this same board, cause I think your oblivious to them or something.
> 
> 
> ...and to add to that most the FFA's I've met here in Vegas are Black, sooooo yeah, not sure where your getting your facts.



see above. also, we all know that chickenlegs is just your imaginary friend.


----------



## FrankWhite333 (Mar 5, 2012)

Please do not get defensive and yes I am oblivious to them or else I would not ask. This site is my first experience with FFA' S so I am asking for information and hope. Do not mistake my ignorance for anything other then my want to alleviate myself of it. If I can't ask here where can I ask? So the sarcasm and belittling have not fallen on deaf ears, thanks for the info though.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm mixed (so part AA) and I like BHM's. 

Well, I like men of all shapes, (colors) and sizes, really but I do like a teddy bear, as opposed to...gumbo, let's say because they feel more comforting to me when cuddling. 

I think you're right about people being too defensive and waspish on the boards here. I think people sort of forget that we were all ignorant of something at one point or another in life and we only become wiser by having the courage enough to ask.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 5, 2012)

More black women hit on me than white


----------



## escapist (Mar 6, 2012)

FrankWhite333 said:


> Please do not get defensive and yes I am oblivious to them or else I would not ask. This site is my first experience with FFA' S so I am asking for information and hope. Do not mistake my ignorance for anything other then my want to alleviate myself of it. If I can't ask here where can I ask? So the sarcasm and belittling have not fallen on deaf ears, thanks for the info though.



Than don't take it as sarcasm then take it as friendly teasing. FAism isn't a racial thing, and when I speak of FA's I'm not talking about guy's or girls who just like a little meat on the bones. I'm talking about people who feel a deep thrill (often sexual) around those of the chunky persuasion. Also be aware that FA/FFA's don't always want to have relationships or intercourse with a large person either they are just amazed, admire, envious, curious, and many other things. I'm just saying don't forget what the "A" in FFA means.

Was I a bit offended? Maybe a bit but not as much as I was surprised that you have been here for over a year mostly lurking an didn't notice the FFA's from all over the world, all walks of life, all races. Don't get me wrong either. I remember when I first found out what an FFA was, it took me a few years from that time till I found this site and actually got to know FFA's on a personal level. Many of them I consider friends and think the world of. 

So in a nut shell I think the reason your getting so much poking and teasing is because you asked a question that was such an obvious, "duh of course there are" that your thread seems more like a transparent attempt to bait them into talking to you. :huh: :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Mar 6, 2012)

escapist said:


> Than don't take it as sarcasm then take it as friendly teasing. FAism isn't a racial thing, and when I speak of FA's I'm not talking about guy's or girls who just like a little meat on the bones. I'm talking about people who feel a deep thrill (often sexual) around those of the chunky persuasion. Also be aware that FA/FFA's don't always want to have relationships or intercourse with a large person either they are just amazed, admire, envious, curious, and many other things. I'm just saying don't forget what the "A" in FFA means.
> 
> Was I a bit offended? Maybe a bit but not as much as I was surprised that you have been here for over a year mostly lurking an didn't notice the FFA's from all over the world, all walks of life, all races. Don't get me wrong either. I remember when I first found out what an FFA was, it took me a few years from that time till I found this site and actually got to know FFA's on a personal level. Many of them I consider friends and think the world of.
> 
> So in a nut shell I think the reason your getting so much poking and teasing is because you asked a question that was such an obvious, "duh of course there are" that your thread seems more like a transparent attempt to bait them into talking to you. :huh: :happy:



Can I just say that I'm impressed with your ability to turn any conversation into an opportunity to talk about yourself? Bravo.

To the OP: FAism isn't limited to one race. Does it seem like there are more white FAs than others? Yep, I won't argue about visibility. But sexuality and sexual expression are wonderfully diverse.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 6, 2012)

escapist said:


> I remember when I first found out what an FFA was, it took me a few years from that time till I found this site and actually got to know FFA's on a personal level. Many of them I consider friends and think the world of.


*
and then there are the others that were there for you from the very begginning while you were still a lurker and you burned with NO REMORSE.....just saying*


----------



## theronin23 (Mar 6, 2012)

Paquito said:


> Can I just say that I'm impressed with your ability to turn any conversation into an opportunity to talk about yourself? Bravo.



DAMMIT, I can't rep you, you sexy minx. Can someone get him for me for this please?


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 6, 2012)

escapist said:


> Considering I have a Black girlfriend, who is a FFA and has talked about our relationship many times on here I think you just aren't paying attention. Lets not forget the other very sexy Black FFA's we have here on this same board, cause I think your oblivious to them or something.
> 
> 
> ...and to add to that most the FFA's I've met here in Vegas are Black, sooooo yeah, not sure where your getting your facts.



You have another Black girlfriend already..?


----------



## escapist (Mar 6, 2012)

Paquito said:


> Can I just say that I'm impressed with your ability to turn any conversation into an opportunity to talk about yourself? Bravo.
> 
> To the OP: FAism isn't limited to one race. Does it seem like there are more white FAs than others? Yep, I won't argue about visibility. But sexuality and sexual expression are wonderfully diverse.



I don't get it am I supposed to write about a show I watched about black women and dating?

Maybe your right maybe I should have ignored the fact that I have experiences dating Black FFA's, and just post off topic snarky remarks that have nothing to do with anything.

...wouldn't do $h1t for the topic but hell at least I'd have my rep and my friends could get in on it for a few pages.


----------



## escapist (Mar 6, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> and then there are the others that were there for you from the very begginning while you were still a lurker and you burned with NO REMORSE.....just saying*



If the truth was told it never would have been an issue. Perhaps next time your going to make an untrue statement you should just say, "hey I don't know if this is true so don't say anything". At least that way you could cover all your bases first. 

...and a funny thing about remorse. Oh, it was there until you decided to not accept responsibility for your own actions and try to play this silly game which apparently has no end without even acknowledging the fact that the thing you were trying to cover up was going to be read at some point; unless you told me to destroy my archives because she loves to read everything!

Even all that said, I am still a bit sorry it happened, by the time you said not to say anything it had already been said. The crappy thing was if it was true, she really needed to know because that would have been really F'd up.


----------



## FrankWhite333 (Mar 6, 2012)

I must admit you are quite the people person I guess i will go back to "lurking" if this is what posting is about. Thanks but you can have it...


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 6, 2012)

theronin23 said:


> DAMMIT, I can't rep you, you sexy minx. Can someone get him for me for this please?



Consider it done!


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 6, 2012)

FrankWhite333 said:


> I must admit you are quite the people person I guess i will go back to "lurking" if this is what posting is about. Thanks but you can have it...



Frank, stick around. It does get better.

Unfortunately, humour, sarcasm, and 'hinting' don't work half as well on the internet as in real life.

As to whether there are black FFAs, based on some couples I know and some interactions I see, I'd have to say "yes!". Now, whether those gals are on the internet in FFA/BHM forums, I couldn't say - I don't know whether they self-identify as FFAs, or if they just go out with big guys. I think a lot of women who like bigger men don't 'classify' themselves as FFAs, partly because liking bigger men isn't as 'stigmatised' in North American society as liking bigger women is. After all, people aren't surprised when the 110 pounds cheerleader dates the 320 pound offensive lineman - but a 160 pound guy who dates a 220 pound girl will often get razed...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 6, 2012)

I think Paco's point is that you tend to get lost in your illustrations, Escapist.  Everyone loves a good shaggy dog story once in a while though, so it's not all bad. A certain level of narcissism is healthy 

As for the original point.... I didn't realise people still classed people they were into by race anymore.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 6, 2012)

escapist said:


> If the truth was told it never would have been an issue. Perhaps next time your going to make an untrue statement you should just say, "hey I don't know if this is true so don't say anything". At least that way you could cover all your bases first.
> 
> ...and a funny thing about remorse. Oh, it was there until you decided to not accept responsibility for your own actions and try to play this silly game which apparently has no end without even acknowledging the fact that the thing you were trying to cover up was going to be read at some point; unless you told me to destroy my archives because she loves to read everything!
> 
> Even all that said, I am still a bit sorry it happened, by the time you said not to say anything it had already been said. The crappy thing was if it was true, she really needed to know because that would have been really F'd up.



i have n0t a clue what you are alluding to here  seriously....

it was years ago, all i remember is rather then dealing with it; you chose the cowards way, and didn't deal with it,


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> i have n0t a clue what you are alluding to here  seriously....
> 
> it was years ago, all i remember is rather then dealing with it; you chose the cowards way, and didn't deal with it,



I'm not alluding to anything, I'd be more than happy to remind you what happened. You said something to me (knowingly or not) that wasn't true warning me that chicken legs was being played by a certain BHM here. She happened to be talking to me at the very moment you told me and I told her (since she reads my archives and chat logs there isn't much point to hiding anything). You then asked me to not tell her after I already told her. Then you thought that I told her after you asked me not to but in fact it was to late she was already messaging the BHM in question only to find out it was all a [email protected]!$!#.

Hope you enjoyed the little trip down memory lane and can now remember why you hate me so much.


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2012)

FrankWhite333 said:


> I must admit you are quite the people person I guess i will go back to "lurking" if this is what posting is about. Thanks but you can have it...



Don't worry man its not you. This has been quite the normal response to most things. The boards are very Cliquish because this is a place where many people do go to "hook-up", meet friends, and everything else. The social stress can be very real for some people and it can get ugly because they feel the internet protects them somehow. I personally don't think you're a bad guy, your probably just in shock, and at the risk of making this all about me again somehow I'll tell you from personal experience your mind would be blown should you find yourself in a relationship with an FFA. Its not like relationships outside the FA/FFA world at all...granted that also depends on how much of it is a fetish for the FFA your with.


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I think Paco's point is that you tend to get lost in your illustrations, Escapist.




.....and yeah....I talk to damn much.  Point taken :happy:






:doh::doh::doh:I think I was still in shock cause there are Black FFA's on the pic threads even. I know Chicken doesn't post pics but she's said it many times on threads about race.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, this clique I'm supposedly in is _terrible_. Where are my pages and pages of worship, people?


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2012)

Paquito said:


> Wow, this clique I'm supposedly in is _terrible_. Where are my pages and pages of worship, people?



You have to build an alter first, it was in the guide book remember?


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't we all just get along?!


:bounce:


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Can't we all just get along?!
> 
> 
> :bounce:









:happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 7, 2012)

escapist said:


> I'm not alluding to anything, I'd be more than happy to remind you what happened. You said something to me (knowingly or not) that wasn't true warning me that chicken legs was being played by a certain BHM here. She happened to be talking to me at the very moment you told me and I told her (since she reads my archives and chat logs there isn't much point to hiding anything). You then asked me to not tell her after I already told her. Then you thought that I told her after you asked me not to but in fact it was to late she was already messaging the BHM in question only to find out it was all a [email protected]!$!#.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the little trip down memory lane and can now remember why you hate me so much.



you slay me escapist....I am not in hate, life is way too short!!!

you just spun another web and outted yourself for the GAME PLAYER YOU were then and are today!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## fritzi (Mar 7, 2012)

escapist said:


> I'm not alluding to anything, I'd be more than happy to remind you what happened. You said something to me (knowingly or not) that wasn't true warning me that chicken legs was being played by a certain BHM here. She happened to be talking to me at the very moment you told me and I told her (since she reads my archives and chat logs there isn't much point to hiding anything). You then asked me to not tell her after I already told her. Then you thought that I told her after you asked me not to but in fact it was to late she was already messaging the BHM in question only to find out it was all a [email protected]!$!#.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the little trip down memory lane and can now remember why you hate me so much.





HDANGEL15 said:


> you slay me escapist....I am not in hate, life is way too short!!!
> 
> you just spun another web and outted yourself for the GAME PLAYER YOU were then and are today!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



Small suggestion: Can't you guys simply keep bilateral issues bilateral - not spread them out in public? 
Thank you!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 7, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Can't we all just get along?!
> 
> 
> :bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 7, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


>


 
*poke* *poke* *poke*


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2012)

fritzi said:


> Small suggestion: Can't you guys simply keep bilateral issues bilateral - not spread them out in public?
> Thank you!



My friend I'm not the one who brought it up in all the years I've been here. I only responded to the comment directed to me in public.


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> you slay me escapist....I am not in hate, life is way too short!!!
> 
> you just spun another web and outted yourself for the GAME PLAYER YOU were then and are today!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



I think you just proved your freaking nuts. If you felt nothing about it why would your bring it up after years? Apparently you are the one trying to spin webs and play games. I personally do not give a [email protected]$#.

Like I said, I tried to prevent someone I liked from falling into a trap, and you got pissed because it came back to you as the source of the "leak".  :doh: It was lame when it happened, and its just as lame now, especially that your bring it up in public after so many years!


----------



## escapist (Mar 9, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> You have another Black girlfriend already..?



  

Ah, man...Stop messin with sasquatch!

:blush: :happy:


----------



## JulieD (Mar 9, 2012)

FrankWhite333 said:


> I must admit you are quite the people person I guess i will go back to "lurking" if this is what posting is about. Thanks but you can have it...



Awe...what a shame 

It really sucks that some people always have to act like a douche lord to new posters. Then they are quick as fuck to throw in bull shit about other people being in cliques... Maybe they aren't so much in a clique, but are just simply awesome to the point that they have made some real friends on here.


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 15, 2012)

FrankWhite333 said:


> Since I've found out about FFA's I have only seen white girls proclaiming there love for fat boys. Whats up with that? Hey ladies I wanna hear from you...



How do you know they are all white? Don't be fooled by avatars, some who are behind them may be just in fact be black. Just because there is a not a black face on the avatar or profile does not in fact mean that that poster is not black.

As an aside, wow, what the hell just happened in this thread?


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok, so I just read through this thread and saw that the creator had asked a seemingly innocent question and some people turned it into something completely different. Like he was asking for some perspective and information and somehow that turned into a soap opera about something completely different. 

As far as FFA are concerned I have seen some from every race but here I really don't know because I guess I am still an outsider and not many people talk to me. But I would assume that like with the outside world, here too there is a diversity some are just quieter than others.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 15, 2012)

jayduhgr8 said:


> Ok, so I just read through this thread and saw that the creator had asked a seemingly innocent question and some people turned it into something completely different. Like he was asking for some perspective and information and somehow that turned into a soap opera about something completely different.



Don't you know? We run in a clique around this part.


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 15, 2012)

what does that have to do with what this man was talking about? Nothing...You can have your cliques or gangs or E-clubs or whatever you wanna call them but that honestly had nothing to do with what he was asking in the first place lmao.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 15, 2012)

jayduhgr8 said:


> what does that have to do with what this man was talking about? Nothing...You can have your cliques or gangs or E-clubs or whatever you wanna call them but that honestly had nothing to do with what he was asking in the first place lmao.


The BHM forum is typically snarky and threads get derailed pretty much all over the place. In fact, on this whole site, it's a matter of course that threads are derailed and then often get back on track without self-appointed internet cops telling people how they're doing it wrong. It's been working pretty well for a long time. The clique thing is an inside joke that you're unaware of but there's always been wild accusations that there's an organized effort to exclude outsiders or attention whores. The truth is that it's not very organized. And it's a lot easier to fit into ANY internet group, no matter where one is, if one doesn't enter with a gigantic chip on one's shoulder.


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am just saying like everyone changed up what he was saying or took offense for no reason. Who knows he could have possibly had some good ideals or insight and wanted to learn something from people. Instead the conversation veered somewhere else and now everyone could have possibly lost something simply because "The clique" thought it should "derail" the thread. I am just saying. It is what it is, and honestly will not lose sleep over it. Just think its kind of silly for us who are just starting out to try and get a foot in the door when someone else comes along and kind of like throws off what we are trying to say.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 15, 2012)

jayduhgr8 said:


> I am just saying like everyone changed up what he was saying or took offense for no reason. Who knows he could have possibly had some good ideals or insight and wanted to learn something from people. Instead the conversation veered somewhere else and now everyone could have possibly lost something simply because "The clique" thought it should "derail" the thread. I am just saying. It is what it is, and honestly will not lose sleep over it. Just think its kind of silly for us who are just starting out to try and get a foot in the door when someone else comes along and kind of like throws off what we are trying to say.


I hear what you're saying. I'm also saying it's pretty much how it goes and someone new isn't going to endear themselves to anyone (or get advice or get a foot in the door) if they bitch and whine about it. New people join everyday and quite a few fit in nicely. 

The conversation veering somewhere else is what a derail is and again, it happens all the time. No one here is responsible for holding anyone else's hand through some kind of noob process. People are warm here but to be honest, not very much to people who complain and try to tell them what to do when they don't even know anyone. 

People also get their own threads back on track all the time. A sense of humor helps. And no one else is losing sleep either.


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 16, 2012)

lol yep sense of humor is definitely something needed in this conversation. taking my comments a little to serious there. was simply "adding my two cents" as it were to the convo. No need to get your panties in a twist. LMAO


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 16, 2012)

jayduhgr8 said:


> lol yep sense of humor is definitely something needed in this conversation. taking my comments a little to serious there. was simply "adding my two cents" as it were to the convo. No need to get your panties in a twist. LMAO


I'm not the least bit upset. Nice sexist thing to say when you have nothing productive to offer, isn't it? Do you always get this defensive and combative when someone doesn't agree with you? That's part of conversation. You add two cents, someone else adds two cents, etc. etc. lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 16, 2012)

to be perfectly honest hadn't the faintest idea you were a woman in the first place. Just a comment I make to everyone who seems on edge by something I said.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 16, 2012)

jayduhgr8 said:


> to be perfectly honest hadn't the faintest idea you were a woman in the first place. Just a comment I make to everyone who seems on edge by something I said.


This is more important to you than me, so you can have the last word. Have a good night.


----------



## escapist (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know, I was still pretty shocked that someone would even assume FAism is a racial thing. I know Chicken Legs is shy to post pics but Happyface has some great pics, along with many other black FFA's. As for the other half of the question its just goes along with my first comment, I don't think it's a racial question. FA's like thickness, I hate to think of this board with more sub-group divisions lol.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2012)

jayduhgr8 said:


> lol yep sense of humor is definitely something needed in this conversation. taking my comments a little to serious there. was simply "adding my two cents" as it were to the convo. No need to get your panties in a twist. LMAO



I love when people say "oh you're taking _____ too seriously" because it's such a great defense. If the other person continues to object, they're proving your point. But if they let it go, they also prove your point. It's a great way to get away with saying anything because you can just tack on "oh it was just a joke" and go about your merry way.

And if a chorus of people came in and totally agreed with you, I don't think you'd be telling them that they were taking your point too seriously. But thanks for helping "the clique" continue our dastardly plans to derail EVERYTHING.


----------



## escapist (Mar 16, 2012)

Paquito said:


> I love when people say "oh you're taking _____ too seriously" because it's such a great defense. If the other person continues to object, they're proving your point. But if they let it go, they also prove your point. It's a great way to get away with saying anything because you can just tack on "oh it was just a joke" and go about your merry way.



AHHHHHHHHH, stop saying $h1t I have to agree with  lol :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Mar 16, 2012)

Prima donna Internet drama queens make me all tingly inside.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 16, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Prima donna Internet drama queens make me all tingly inside.


It's lonely at the top. I could use the company.


----------



## lovelocs (Mar 16, 2012)

Knew I shouldn'ta read this gotjam thread. Made it all this time and fucked it up today...


----------



## sparkee1958 (Mar 17, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> It's lonely at the top. I could use the company.



I would truly enjoy joining you


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 18, 2012)

Firstly, Lovelocs... you're welcome over for a destressing massage. 

Secondly, people should learn to lurk until they know how to post on a different message board. This goes for ALL message boards.


----------



## penguin (Mar 18, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Secondly, people should learn to lurk until they know how to post on a different message board. This goes for ALL message boards.



YES. Lurk, read, get a feel for the atmosphere, THEN dive in.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 20, 2012)

JulieD said:


> Awe...what a shame
> 
> It really sucks that some people always have to act like a douche lord to new posters. Then they are quick as fuck to throw in bull shit about other people being in cliques... Maybe they aren't so much in a clique, but are just simply awesome to the point that they have made some real friends on here.



What:doh:...haha


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Mar 20, 2012)

There are black ffas in Houston, Tx, Philly, Detroit and Georgia..


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 20, 2012)

FrankWhite333 said:


> Since I've found out about FFA's I have only seen white girls proclaiming there love for fat boys. Whats up with that? Hey ladies I wanna hear from you...



We don't have angst over lovin' big guys because its seen as normal within Black culture. Just like brothers don't get made fun of for lovin' curves.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 20, 2012)

escapist said:


> Ah, man...Stop messin with sasquatch!
> 
> :blush: :happy:



What I'm nosey. So who is the bitch?


----------



## GordoNegro (Mar 20, 2012)

To offer my .02 cents as I'm 1/2 black, 1/2 Latino as well as slowly entering ssbhm territory if not already, I can truthfully say there are black ffa's.
Though as with ffa of other races/creeds; it takes time to weed out those who just don't want to lay alone/primarily seeking financial security vs others who genuinely/lustfully desire your rounded/enlarged frame.
I can say from a socioeconomic point of view that class as opposed to race is a bigger factor/role; as its more socially tolerant in lower middle/working class/poorer circles to visibly be seen dating fat people than others.
There's more pressure to be 'socially acceptable' in the higher earning/income circles. 
I know there are exceptions; though I can say don't be surprised if in some circles it takes longer than on the average to be brought home to be introduced to the rest of the family, or those subtle hints to hit Crunch/Bally's "together" for your "health" start to creep up.

Best of Luck and have fun out there.


----------

